# Question about TCS Decoders



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

On the net, I saw an N-Scale Kato locomotive described as TCS Decoder Equipped. Does this mean that it's DCC? Is TCS a brand name? Will it work with my NEC Power Cab?

Actually the ad reads, "Kobo Shops Exclusive with TCS Decoder Equipped."

Thanks for your help.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

TCS would be a DCC decoder. It should work with your power cab, but look up TCS's website to be sure.


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

TCS site

http://www.tcsdcc.com/


----------



## Russell (Dec 11, 2009)

Thank you both. I wasn't sure if TCS was a DCC decoder. I'm reassured.


----------

